# My new mix for Arowana comm



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I decided to add pbass and then seeing my loaches get pick on so I get rid of it and add another motoro to my tank. It will be my final mix, I hope 

4 arowana
3 pbass
3 stingray (1 male , 2 female) Let make some baby 
1 Pineapple Pleco

Filer:
2 fx5
1 xp3
1 Eheim wet/dry
1 36W Coralife UV

Coming UP: plywood tank 7'x3'x28" will be done this summer.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

That big stingray is like a giant glass scrubber, Lol! Nice as always!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

looks good , where are the loaches now ?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

King-eL said:


> That big stingray is like a giant glass scrubber, Lol! Nice as always!


That is the male laticeps I got from Charles awhile back. Must be 16" + now and ready for action.



JUICE said:


> looks good , where are the loaches now ?


They got trade off for motoro and pbass, so now monster only.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonderful. Glad to see all those are doing great


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

crazy setup! those stingers must be huge


----------



## Tony_B (Apr 24, 2010)

Crazy Crazt tank, you want to send a feeding time video... Must be a crazy experience...


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

how big ur tank ?
very nice anyway!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

pisces said:


> how big ur tank ?
> very nice anyway!


hes got a 180 gal , it says in his signature


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

charles said:


> Wonderful. Glad to see all those are doing great


I still have flower and black ray to collect Charles, I will be seeing you for those.



BigPete said:


> crazy setup! those stingers must be huge


It is a fish that you never want to catch. I am still worry how I can transfer them to new tank.



Tony_B said:


> Crazy Crazt tank, you want to send a feeding time video... Must be a crazy experience...


They don't go crazy when feeding though. I did once climb in the tank and clean the algae and stingray swim around my leg, that is crazy experience with some scratch on my leg.



pisces said:


> how big ur tank ?
> very nice anyway!


5'x2'x2.5'

water change every 3 days.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Good looking tank and the aros seem peaceful no injuries!

Id start looking for a couple big aros now, when you move them to the big tank they will have more space to claim and it will probably turn into a war zone


----------

